# Making Torrington #15 Streamline pedals



## John

Making Torrington #15 pedals


----------



## Freqman1

Where does the line form? I need a set of these for my Super Streamline! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

unfortunately I'll need two sets...
John, you're beating me into abject servitude...


----------



## npence

Great looking pedals your the man John. Put me in line for a set if your making extras. Also one of those tornado seats.


----------



## catfish

John said:


> Making Torrington #15 pedals
> 
> View attachment 89393
> 
> View attachment 89388View attachment 89389View attachment 89390View attachment 89391View attachment 89392




WOW !!!!!  Nice job!


----------



## Oldbikes

John, they look awesome, as usual!  If you're making extra's I could use a pair!


----------



## fatbike

Me too please.... thanks Derek


----------



## cyclingday

John,
I have run out of superlatives to describe how totally phenominal your amazing fabrication skills are.
As the great Andrew Dice Clay once said. Unfricken believable!
Those crescent end plates are fabulous! You make it look like it was no big deal, but that had to be a big deal.
How did you do that?


----------



## bikesnbuses

Awesome as usual !


----------



## slick

Hey, Hey, Hey!!!! All of you need to hand your numbered tickets back. Aren't these pedals supposed to be on Shelby Speedline bikes only? I haven't seen them on any other "orignal" bikes? Yes they were sold aftermarket but were only available from the factory from Shelby. Correct? 

Oh and btw John, you can throw in 4 pairs with our deal we have going. HAHA!! Stop teasing me with Shelby parts or i'll be in the negative instead of the positive. HA!


----------



## 37fleetwood

slick said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey!!!! All of you need to hand your numbered tickets back. Aren't these pedals supposed to be on Shelby Speedline bikes only? I haven't seen them on any other "orignal" bikes? Yes they were sold aftermarket but were only available from the factory from Shelby. Correct?
> 
> Oh and btw John, you can throw in 4 pairs with our deal we have going. HAHA!! Stop teasing me with Shelby parts or i'll be in the negative instead of the positive. HA!




poor sad and deluded boy...


----------



## cyclingday

Westfield spec'd them as well.
Shelby's aren't that exclusive.


----------



## DonChristie

Those do look very nice! I would love to hear of the manufacturing process? Standard alloy steel? Is the Rubber also yours?


----------



## 55tbird

*I'll take 3 pair*

John, Once again, awesome  fabrication!! Please put me in line if you make more. Thanks!!   Mike


----------



## old hotrod

John, I have an idea how much time you have spent and how much your time is worth to make some of the parts you have come up with so out of respect, I have resisted jumping on the "I want this, I want that" band wagon...but you are making it impossible....dammit, I want, I want, I want!!!....


----------



## supper15fiets

nice craftwork John! very nice , my pedals where almost lost, they where lost in the shipping prosses between the States and the Netherlands,
the worst nightmare if you have finnaly find the right pedals and then lost them, in the end some stupit......you know had pushed the packadge behind something....afther a month or  four , i had taken the loss allready, i got the packadge with a dinercheck and excuse....well i throw away the excuse , installl the dinercheck and eat the pedals...no i wa really happy with my lost pedals!but these are gold!! your that good!


----------



## Larmo63

What is a "Shelby" again.....?


----------



## slick

Larmo63 said:


> What is a "Shelby" again.....?




HAHAHA!! Don't start me up again. All of a sudden the Huffman boys will jump in as Mr. Lancaster already did. And maybe a few Schwinners. LOL!


----------



## TheSaint

The Huffman Boys vs The Shelby Jets
in a soon to be released Bollywood Style Music Video.....,
can't wait!!!!!

theSaint


----------



## slick

TheSaint said:


> The Huffman Boys vs The Shelby Jets
> in a soon to be released Bollywood Style Music Video.....,
> can't wait!!!!!
> 
> theSaint




You will see it live in July right there in Long Beach in front of the Portfolio coffee house. HAHA!! It will be a rumble for sure. HA!


----------



## SirMike1983

My Schwinn Henderson came with the small block version.







[/IMG]


----------



## 37fleetwood

Oh-No John, my new bike came without pedals!! what will I do???


----------



## John

37fleetwood said:


> Oh-No John, my new bike came without pedals!! what will I do???





If you get pedals your bike wont have any forks.


----------



## John

schwinndoggy said:


> Those do look very nice! I would love to hear of the manufacturing process? Standard alloy steel? Is the Rubber also yours?




Pedal plates are made from cold rolled steel. Had to make tooling to preform before final stamping so the material would not rip. Blocks are from New Torrington #10’s.  The shafts and outer tube had to be cut. I need to still make the hardware for the blocks. New block bolts are carriage style and I need to have press fit for them to be correct, like the originals. No one would know when the pedals are put together.
Thanks for the compliments, I made a few extra. But I need to try them out to make sure everything is good. 
Thanks John


----------



## 37fleetwood

John said:


> If you get pedals your bike wont have any forks.




Crap! I knew there was going to be a catch!


----------



## El Roth

Need a pair =) for a bicycle called Shelby!!


----------



## John

*One side done*

Made in USA


----------



## Freqman1

As always-awesome! Here are pics of my originals which are a little damaged. As you can see the end 'scallop' was lost when I took the bend out--I figured it looked better like this than bent! Are you going to be able to replicate the "Torrington 15" on the end of the pedal cap? Either way as I first indicated when you posted please put me at the head of the line on a set of these for my Super Streamline. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## militarymonark

I have a question about a rideablity. Are they going to be like the ones on ebay or where ever that after the first ride the shaft bends and they are pointless to use after that. Happened to me. I basically over paid for a set of new blocks.


----------



## Freqman1

I don't think you are familiar with John's work. It won't go out the door if it isn't right! That said I'm not sure if he is making the shafts or if you will have to use donor pedals. I just need the end caps to use on my original shafts so I'm good with what he has done so far. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

John said:


> Made in USA
> View attachment 89945




 Crisp and clean!
Just like everything else.
I like it!


----------



## John

*other end plate*

The other end plate should be done tomorrow. I do not think marking them will be a problem. I rode my bike with the first set of pedals over the weekend and they seemed strong. I bought 2 sets of Torrington #10’s off eBay. One set seemed cheap and the other set looked like a lot better quality. If I need to make the shafts, than I will. 
John


----------



## Oldbikes

Superb work John.  I too would just need the plates...


----------



## John

*#15 cap*

End cap #15


----------



## Freqman1

Dat what I'm talk'n about! Its interesting I was looking at the pedal off my Robin which appears to be similar but has the cross hatched pedal blocks and it just has a plain endplate facing out that looks like the inside plate of these (marked "Torrington U.S.A."). I'll post a pick tonight. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

The earliest versions of the Torrington 15/17 Streamline pedals were just a plain single end plate similar to the 10s.
I'm not sure what year they added the crescent stamped double end plate like these.
I was waiting to see how the stamping of the ball end would go,and as usual, John, you hit it out of the park.
I haven't asked up to this point, because I didn't want to just say gimme gimme gimme.
But, I would love to be able to buy a set of these master work pedals from you.
If you still have any left after you have supplied the needs of everyone else, please keep me in mind.


----------



## El Roth

Cant wait to run them..how soon will those be available ? =)


----------



## Aeropsycho

*Making Huffmans...*

Hey John, Maybe this guy could use your expertise?

http://www.bergerwerke.com/index.html


----------



## militarymonark

looking forward to the finish product, these look sweet.


----------



## John

*Chrome or nickel*

Are these pedals chrome or nickel plated?
Thanks,
John


----------



## sm2501

Sorry I forgot to respond to that question, but mine appear to be chrome end caps and plates. However, i am not sure about the axle spindle housing.

Scott


----------



## Freqman1

I thnk the spindle housing is a zinc chromate as well as the pedal bolts/nuts. V/r Shawn


----------



## militarymonark

so what were you thinking on cost for a set?


----------



## catfish

militarymonark said:


> so what were you thinking on cost for a set?




How about the cost of five sets????? I've got a few bikes I would love to put these on.


----------



## John

*Trade pedals*



catfish said:


> How about the cost of five sets????? I've got a few bikes I would love to put these on.




My wish list to buy, trade and trade with cash. I also have other parts to trade.
I will trade and pay extra for any of these parts.
Headlight for 1941 Huffman springer front fork
New Departure 2 speed, complete or parts, NOS to old and rusty
Clipper speedometer, original, re-buildable core, or restored one
Travelog speedometer, original, re-buildable core, or restored one
Tomahawk stems
Green rusted '40 Twin flex forks, buy or for trade, I have forks that have been sandblasted for new paint, and will trade the forks and cash for old rusted dark green originals.
Torrington handle bars SB braced 30” and 28"
Shelby handle bar stem
’37 Huffman Firestone streamline putter handle bar stem, repop or original
Small Persons tombstone reflector for the '37 Huffman Streamline
Locking fork assembly for Huffman
Mustache bars
Deep McCauley fenders
Bikes I would like to buy
1955-57 Huffy radio bikes


----------



## El Roth

I dont have much..just 3 pre war bikes..and one needs your pedals..I have a Shelby stamped stem..can you pm me your email address?


----------



## zephyrblau

I may have some spare ND DD parts. absolutely stunning work BTW


----------



## supper15fiets

John said:


> Are these pedals chrome or nickel plated?
> Thanks,
> John




John,
I can remember that only the end-teardrop plates where chrome plated,the shaft tube and the rods that where going trough the rubber bloks where cad plated,i think you have to see it that the teardrop part is the "eye catcher" the rest is normale cad plated....even the end cap where cad plated, in my opinion i like that because of the contrast...


----------



## babyjesus

John said:


> My wish list to buy, trade and trade with cash. I also have other parts to trade.
> I will trade and pay extra for any of these parts.
> 
> Small Persons tombstone reflector for the '37 Huffman Streamline




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Vintage...231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4172538c27

look on the back


----------



## John

*Rods made*

Rod bolts for rubber blocks fabricated and permanently attached to end plates. The same way as the originals were made. 
This stiffens the frame from twisting.


----------



## John

*Torrington pedals*

Torrington pedals


----------



## catfish

John said:


> My wish list to buy, trade and trade with cash. I also have other parts to trade.
> I will trade and pay extra for any of these parts.
> Headlight for 1941 Huffman springer front fork
> New Departure 2 speed, complete or parts, NOS to old and rusty
> Clipper speedometer, original, re-buildable core, or restored one
> Travelog speedometer, original, re-buildable core, or restored one
> Tomahawk stems
> Green rusted '40 Twin flex forks, buy or for trade, I have forks that have been sandblasted for new paint, and will trade the forks and cash for old rusted dark green originals.
> Torrington handle bars SB braced 30” and 28"
> Shelby handle bar stem
> ’37 Huffman Firestone streamline putter handle bar stem, repop or original
> Small Persons tombstone reflector for the '37 Huffman Streamline
> Locking fork assembly for Huffman
> Mustache bars
> Deep McCauley fenders
> Bikes I would like to buy
> 1955-57 Huffy radio bikes




John,      I've got some of the stuff on this list to trade. The best thing to do is e-mail me, so we can work out the details in private.

   Catfish


----------



## El Roth

Hows the pedals comming along =)  im so glad I saw this thread..was gonna buy nasty repops =)


----------



## El Roth

are those available yet? the only thing i need to finish my shelby.


----------



## bentwoody66

What ever happened to these pedals? Are there any around?


----------



## Freqman1

Yep there are some around. Not sure he is making anymore though. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

I know where two sets went...


----------



## bentwoody66

Hmmmmm


----------



## bentwoody66

Where might that be Scott?


----------



## bentwoody66

Any for sale?


----------

